# Free Membership



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2013)

I know that Phil is against this but, does anybody else think it is time to do away with free membership? I would suggest a two tier membership fee, the first with a nominal fee of say £5 p/a which would give Messaging privileges etc, and the full membership as it is now which gives access to the POI's etc.

This might deter some of the idiots who sign up under multiple aliases just to disrupt. At least then they would be contributing to the site.

Obviously this would have to be phased in as free memberships expire.

Maybe free membership could still exist as well, but without the ability to post?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 13, 2013)

or just restrict them to a min no of section of the forum as this will encourage the ones who show a intrest to pursue it further by taking out mambership or limit


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 13, 2013)

Great idea Rob, some are hell bent on causing trouble, there must be lots more things to do in that little pond they live in, especially after watching springwatch,


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe continue as now but limit the number of posts a free member can post? Phil knows how his business can best move forwards though.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 13, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I know that Phil is against this but, does anybody else think it is time to do away with free membership? I would suggest a two tier membership fee, the first with a nominal fee of say £5 p/a which would give Messaging privileges etc, and the full membership as it is now which gives access to the POI's etc.
> 
> This might deter some of the idiots who sign up under multiple aliases just to disrupt. At least then they would be contributing to the site.
> 
> ...



Hi Robmac,

Do you not think that this will cut numbers and decrease the number of new paying recruits.

Do you really think that its only free members that disagree.

Do you not think that many of the free members contribute a great deal.

Sadly , Its many of the spats that generate interest. Look at the likes and viewing numbers a northern gentleman used to get.

I also like to think that by reaching the largest number of Motorhomers and putting the case for sensible wild camping, we can put off the rule and law makers as long as posible. Before they ruin it for all of us. I may well be wrong here as idiots rarely listen to things they do not want to hear.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Jun 13, 2013)

phillybarbour said:


> Maybe continue as now but limit the number of posts a free member can post? Phil knows how his business can best move forwards though.



Hi Phillybarbour,

A good idea but does not them signing in under multiple aliases.


Richard


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 13, 2013)

Richard,

Yes you are correct that's possible and a limited number of people would, most however I do not think would.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 13, 2013)

I think Robmac is trying to target that limited number


----------



## mark61 (Jun 13, 2013)

Loads of ways of sorting this out and keeping free access.

As Hippy says. Limit post, limit areas viewable, moderators. Send a pulse that blows up their computer:wacko::raofl:

Although the best way is just accept there will be the occasional wannabe. Wind them up, they always react, ignore them when you can't be bothered. They waste a lot more time then you do.:drive:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 13, 2013)

Best advice is to just ignore the tosser. I've read elsewhere that he's doing this deliberately and it's quite easy to recognise his tone every time he signs up with a new name.


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I know that Phil is against this but, does anybody else think it is time to do away with free membership? I would suggest a two tier membership fee, the first with a nominal fee of say £5 p/a which would give Messaging privileges etc, and the full membership as it is now which gives access to the POI's etc.
> 
> This might deter some of the idiots who sign up under multiple aliases just to disrupt. At least then they would be contributing to the site.
> 
> ...



Hi I've been a member since 17.10.08 and for my own reasons I'm a free member I don't really contribute to the forum TBH as I can't be bothered with the petty sarcastic replies you can get from both paid & free members TBH, I suppose if the forum became a paid membership only you would still get the members who post & reply to cause a bit of trouble & stir things up sadly. I'm easy either way as I tend to log on most days and read the interesting posts and I wildcamp by myself and tend to keep my locations to myself as I'm sure a great deal of people do if they are honest. Anyway since I'm a free member I really haven't got a say, I'm sure Phil knows his business better than anyone and he will do what he feels is best for the forum. And just to add even back in 2008 we had trouble makers then and they come & go. Regards Tom


----------



## jennyp19 (Jun 13, 2013)

How about charge the fiver, but then when they pay full membership knock it off the cost of that.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm sure most of us dipped our toe into the forum before we decided to remortgage the house to join. A lot of forums allow you to look, but not participate in any discussions, but as someone said earlier it is Phil's baby and he knows which direction he wants to go.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 13, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Robmac,
> 
> Do you not think that this will cut numbers and decrease the number of new paying recruits.
> 
> ...



I think more people left the forum when the northern chap was so rude to so many.


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 13, 2013)

Has one of 'those' that went ( or rather pushed) let me say this, if phil will be honest ,certainly in my case, i used to donate to this forum monetary and involvement wise, when it came to 'having' to pay i wasn't having that, to be told to pay for something i contribute to. I belong to all different types of forums of interest to me, none that i 'have' to pay to for my contribution but if i feel like 'donating' i do. As already said by someone else, i also come on here to see whats going on and join in where i can, what i won't do is ever put any wildcamping spots on here, the reason? I have to pay for yours,you can pay for mine ....simples. If you want to go down the road of having to pay and more restrictions that path has been trodden before!

Now you could ask the question why am i here if i feel the way as described........ Well, i'm allowed to visit anywhere i wish providing i'm accepted, now as my ip and user name is the same as before and phil has allowed me access thats good enough for me, my likes tally up with my posts so something must be right there.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm against paying for anything on the net out of principle as we have  enough computer and connection costs, and get bombarded with adverts, in  some cases video ones taking up bandwidth that we have to pay for.

If a forum owner has decided to charge, then making it pay only will  lead to less sign ups as people don't have a chance to try before they  buy. I know places like MH Facts and MH Fun run on this basis but they  are after a much wider more affluent market, and can afford the luxury.  Whereas wild campers are thinner on the ground and many of them on  budgets or after a bargain, so getting sign ups is much harder.

I take Rob's point though, and maybe read only free membership would be a halfway house. Much better from banning guests from any access.


----------



## wildman (Jun 13, 2013)

Trouble makers exist on every forum, for some it is a perverse pleasure that they are happy to pay for. It is simple to get rid of them just ban them. Using an alias won't work as the users IP address would remain the same, its a simple and effective idiot screen that any programmer can implement. I never use the poi database, to me that involves forward planning and is not what I am about. I read and post out of interest of the hobby. Many posters are on other forums just like me and the collective subscriptions would be horrendous. I value my friends and like to know wherever I go there is a friend should I feel the need for company, a few beers and a good laugh.
If someone does not fit in they will eventually leave that's just the way of things. We all have individual ideas about humour, some similar others as different as chalk and cheese, they often are not trying to be disruptive just fighting for a reaction to show they exist. Ignore them don't rise to the baiting and they will soon tire of it and go away, if not well, tis easy to ignore them.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 13, 2013)

> Using an alias won't work as the users IP address would remain the same,



It's not that easy to ban people outright, because some have dynamic ips, or they can use other means to change their ip address.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I know that Phil is against this but, does anybody else think it is time to do away with free membership? I would suggest a two tier membership fee, the first with a nominal fee of say £5 p/a which would give Messaging privileges etc, and the full membership as it is now which gives access to the POI's etc.
> 
> This might deter some of the idiots who sign up under multiple aliases just to disrupt. At least then they would be contributing to the site.
> 
> ...


  You say you know  that Phil is against this so I wonder why you feel the need to meddle in his business, I for one have not noticed that free members  cause lots of bother to the forum, you obviously know differently,If a post bothers me I just ignore it, shame other can't do this.


----------



## frontslide (Jun 13, 2013)

wildman said:


> Trouble makers exist on every forum, for some it is a perverse pleasure that they are happy to pay for. It is simple to get rid of them just ban them. Using an alias won't work as the users IP address would remain the same, its a simple and effective idiot screen that any programmer can implement. I never use the poi database, to me that involves forward planning and is not what I am about. I read and post out of interest of the hobby. Many posters are on other forums just like me and the collective subscriptions would be horrendous. I value my friends and like to know wherever I go there is a friend should I feel the need for company, a few beers and a good laugh.
> If someone does not fit in they will eventually leave that's just the way of things. We all have individual ideas about humour, some similar others as different as chalk and cheese, they often are not trying to be disruptive just fighting for a reaction to show they exist. Ignore them don't rise to the baiting and they will soon tire of it and go away, if not well, tis easy to ignore them.


As above


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2013)

N8rbos said:


> Has one of 'those' that went ( or rather pushed) let me say this, if phil will be honest ,certainly in my case, i used to donate to this forum monetary and involvement wise, when it came to 'having' to pay i wasn't having that, to be told to pay for something i contribute to. I belong to all different types of forums of interest to me, none that i 'have' to pay to for my contribution but if i feel like 'donating' i do. As already said by someone else, i also come on here to see whats going on and join in where i can, what i won't do is ever put any wildcamping spots on here, the reason? I have to pay for yours,you can pay for mine ....simples. If you want to go down the road of having to pay and more restrictions that path has been trodden before!
> 
> Now you could ask the question why am i here if i feel the way as described........ Well, i'm allowed to visit anywhere i wish providing i'm accepted, now as my ip and user name is the same as before and phil has allowed me access thats good enough for me, my likes tally up with my posts so something must be right there.


 
I agree 100 percent on what you say and I just remembered that years ago I also made a donation to Phil by PayPal when he first mentioned about running costs etc, it slipped my mind. I don't mind making a donation as I did but the full  membership thing just isn't for me ! I use my own spots like I say which works for me. Regards Tom


----------



## runnach (Jun 13, 2013)

Im not even sure why we are discussing this, please remember this thread was started by a member, and NOT Phil.

Overall fwiw dont try and fix what isnt broken 

Channa


----------



## rhubarb93 (Jun 13, 2013)

As I have told Phil, I have chosen not to be a full member this year as we are new to campervanning and will warm up on small ("certificated") sites this year, but if we enjoy it, may well get into wildcamping next season. Like the idea of it, just not sure how it would be in reality. 
My problem is I am a bit of a techno-dinosaur. Do not have GPS, satnav or even a smart phone, so not sure how much use POI would be to me.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 13, 2013)

As refered to by some, the tosser, the northern lad, is this thread mainly designed to get rid of one person and in doing so deny access to many others that contrbute. Just dont raise to the bait, if you were fish youd be wrapped in batter along time ago. Love them or hate them they are entitled to their opinions.  You never know some full member may then pickup the baton,then what do you do. May be better the devil you know.  :hammer:


----------



## Smaug (Jun 13, 2013)

FWIW I tried several fora before coming here, many only allowed a handful of posts before having to pay which was really frustrating as it ended up that I couldn't answer problems unless I paid!!! So I left before getting to know anyone. Other ones insisted on payment first  no-way I was going to join them. I was allowed to stay on here as a freebie for a year with no problems & that helped me to feel part of the group.

I don't mind sharing locations, there are plenty around in the less frequented places & I don't do the popular spots anyway. I thin there are too many pay forums & nowhere near enough free ones. Trolls exist everywhere, you just have to recognise them & stop feeding them. It's sad that some people can only post negative comments & complaints, but that's their hang-up really, not ours.

BTW, I have no problem with discussions & have learned much from posters on here that have offered a different perspective to my own. My views have been changed by sensible posts, but tend to be hardened by the trolls' efforts.

*My vote is to not change please, & ignore the handful of saddos that try to spoil threads.*


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2013)

vindiboy said:


> You say you know  that Phil is against this so I wonder why you feel the need to meddle in his business, I for one have not noticed that free members  cause lots of bother to the forum, you obviously know differently,If a post bothers me I just ignore it, shame other can't do this.



I'm not meddling in his business, just a suggestion. The person concerned joined this forum and was banned, he came back under an alias and was banned, he keeps coming back and his aim is to disrupt this forum, because he does not like this forum (he refers to us on other sites and it is not very complimentary).

Surely I am allowed to suggest ways in which we can stop banned members coming back?


----------



## Tbear (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Robmac,

I think the important bit was "If a post bothers me I just ignore it, shame other can't do this"

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Robmac,
> 
> I think the important bit was "If a post bothers me I just ignore it, shame other can't do this"
> 
> Richard



I know what you are saying Richard. But in general, if somebody is rude to me I respond, and that is how rows start.

people are different!


----------



## sparrks (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe limit free members to a fixed number of posts per week? and when proved to be genuine remove the limit. Personally I prefer free speech so not really in favour of a limit. What happened to the "real northerner"? the one who was normally proved right? at least most of his posts had merit.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 13, 2013)

> I'm not meddling in his business, just a suggestion. The person  concerned joined this forum and was banned, he came back under an alias  and was banned, he keeps coming back and his aim is to disrupt this  forum, because he does not like this forum (he refers to us on other  sites and it is not very complimentary).
> 
> Surely I am allowed to suggest ways in which we can stop banned members coming back?




I always think it's fair enough to discuss things in a reasonable way. Otherwise it wouldn't be a forum (Forum: A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged)

If the management or team or committee don't agree they can ignore it, but either way they've got more information on how the members are thinking. And without members, they don't have a forum community, just themselves.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 13, 2013)

Me I would never rise to the bait:lol-049:


----------



## Marcs (Jun 13, 2013)

Just clicked who you're referring to regarding the banned FOOL, the one person I've ever had cause to block as he annoyed me so much with his drivel, good riddance and good work FLIPping banning him.

Infact I think I'll even pay my subs and join up next week I'm that pleased


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 14, 2013)

*Were WHAT WHEN*

Hi All,

Have I missed another punch up?:rulez::lol-049::bow:c:  I am here because I like the site and some of the people,the rest "Am I Bothered".:sleep-040::sleep-040::dance::dance:

Have a nice day.Snowbirds.:dnd::cool1::banana:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 14, 2013)

Back in the "dark days" it used to be horrible to post on this site,  a few trouble causes left and it became good, some keep coming back and stirring up trouble, i don't get it, its very odd behavior, to come on as one person, two aliases  agreeing and liking his own posts. plotting and scheming to upset folk, its beyond me, and then bragging about what he is doing on another forum, mmmmm very strange, this is my past time, its obviously his full time goal to upset folk, very insecure lonely man me thinks.

i think we should still have free membership and allow peeps to take a look before buying into this mad mad world. but not allowed to post.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 14, 2013)

Just dont see how it can be right to deny access to what must be over 1000 free members after just having a quick look thru the  members list just to stop 1 or 2 that some, not all, dont like.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree. Some folks post drivel for free. Some of us pay for the privilege of driveling. T'ain't fair! :lol-061::lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 14, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I agree. Some folks post drivel for free. Some of us pay for the privilege of driveling. T'ain't fair! :lol-061::lol-053:



And boy do you drivel!


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 14, 2013)

To restrict sites to paying members only is always a tough one. One thought though is I joined as a freeby for a bit and then decided to pay up, had I had to pay at the beginning I would probably have not bothered at all.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 14, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> And boy do you drivel!



Takes one to know one, Mr Poster of the Decade  :lol-053:


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 14, 2013)

*Friends or foe*

I THOUGHT,you two had made up last week up nor'f.


Snowbirds.:sleep-040:





mariesnowgoose said:


> Takes one to know one, Mr Poster of the Decade  :lol-053:


----------



## Philcott (Jun 14, 2013)

maxi77 said:


> To restrict sites to paying members only is always a tough one. One thought though is I joined as a freeby for a bit and then decided to pay up, had I had to pay at the beginning I would probably have not bothered at all.



I did the same. I don't like having to pay to look - after all how do I know if I am going to like the forum? There are some very strange people about and sadly, they like to upset people. It annoys me intensely, but I just ignore them as far as possible. 

Free? Yes, but perhaps limit number of posts and most definitely some portions of the forum. That way, we've got a little extra that they don't have. Just my thoughts


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Philcott said:


> I did the same. I don't like having to pay to look - after all how do I know if I am going to like the forum? There are some very strange people about and sadly, they like to upset people. It annoys me intensely, but I just ignore them as far as possible.
> 
> Free? Yes, but perhaps limit number of posts and most definitely some portions of the forum. That way, we've got a little extra that they don't have. Just my thoughts



I just don't see the point of limiting the number of posts.

It is no more effective than banning idiots, as they are stupid enough to go to the effort of setting up another new ID, but most genuine people will just go away once their limit is hit. There are many good, entertaining & helpful posts from freebies - you risk losing the majority of those for the sake one or two people with a personality disorder who will remain unless they get a life somewhere.

I repeat, I only came here because all the other MH fora charge or have 10 post limits for freebies,  there is no point in discouraging the many helpful ones just to inconvenience one or two.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 14, 2013)

:drive: I bet Derek is in his big rig with a smile from ear to ear havin read this and knowing he his having his desired effect:sleep-040:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 14, 2013)

To right Arthur well he laughing now one forum I belong to you have to do minium no post before a little more unlock ok it not a paid site at all but it was done to keep the spammers and it worked.We never had the problem with people winding each other up.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Best advice is to just ignore the tosser. I've read elsewhere that he's doing this deliberately and it's quite easy to recognise his tone every time he signs up with a new name.





Old_Arthur said:


> :drive: I bet Derek is in his big rig with a smile from ear to ear havin read this and knowing he his having his desired effect:sleep-040:



And the more fool him for not understanding how society & relationships work. 

He does come over as a very lonely & sad character who gets off on attempting to annoy people. But I agree about not feeding Trolls, it would be interesting if everyone put him on ignore each time he tried a new ID.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 14, 2013)

probably playing with Thomas.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 14, 2013)

mark61 said:


> probably playing with Thomas.



Mark just a side note that is not Thomas this is  lol


----------



## mark61 (Jun 14, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> Mark just a side note that is not Thomas this is View attachment 14815 lol




My pic was Derek. Derek the diesel engine, who while enthusiastic has a few problems, overheating and suffers frequent breakdowns. As a result he gets barred from a lot of forums. :lol-053:


----------



## Admin (Jun 14, 2013)

Fazerloz said:


> Just dont see how it can be right to deny access to what must be over 1000 free members after just having a quick look thru the  members list just to stop 1 or 2 that some, not all, dont like.



Actually there are are more than 5,500 free members, the Full members are by far the minority.


----------



## runnach (Jun 14, 2013)

Slightly OT I enjoyed the post where good service had been received by Highbridge motors in Somerset.( ex motor trade moment)

Your stats Phil make interesting reading, How much would a business have to pay? to get this good publicity. Helping a customer (sometimes when the decision is marginal) can reap great rewards that arent immediately tangible....I knew I was always on the right track.

There are a few posts at the moment re attitude, I hope you agree a bit of good publicity for those that do well benefits us all in the end income aside

FWIW I have no alliegance with the company whatsoever, it is just great to see that there are still those out there that care and are ethical in their dealings.

Channa


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Admin said:


> Actually there are are more than 5,500 free members, the Full members are by far the minority.



Hhhmm, but how many of each category post regularly? Don't forget a good proportion of free members will be those that registered to get access & then decided not to stay, not to mention the "sleeping" aliases waiting for Derek to pick them up!! 

At least when people pay they are more likely to visit & be active from time to time, altho many of the more active free members do contribute significantly to the forum.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 14, 2013)

How many full members are there that joined to get the POI list and never post?

Whilst I have downloaded the list I have never used it to find a stopover (yes I have browsed it, but yet to find one on it that is unknown to me in the areas that I frequent) as I prefer to find my own which are generally a lot quieter than some of those on the list.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

sparrks said:


> How many full members are there that joined to get the POI list and never post?
> 
> Whilst I have downloaded the list I have never used it to find a stopover (yes I have browsed it, but yet to find one on it that is unknown to me in the areas that I frequent) as I prefer to find my own which are generally a lot quieter than some of those on the list.



I used one last time I was out & bloody brilliant it was too, thanks. I would never have found it without knowing where to look from the PoI. But by & large I find my own, generally I find they are on the database when I look, but I have added a few & have a few more to add sometime soon.


----------



## barryd (Jun 14, 2013)

All forums will have Trolls.  You just have to try not to feed them or difuse a potential spat with Humour.  I regularly post on here, MHF and Outandabout live and cant remember falling out seriously with anyone.  Its easy to get offended though on a forum and its not nice if someone has a go at you and the natural reaction is to come back guns blazing.  Then the Troll has won and on it goes!  Many people actually like a good spat and lets face it often the threads that run for pages and pages are arguments!  Same on all of them although Chatterbox on Outandabout is not for the faint hearted!  I just think its funny and try and laugh at them all.

I think this forum is unique.  It has a very well defined purpose and everyone is welcome.  Its down to earth and like most of the good MH forums the regulars bend over backwards to help others.  I dont think it needs changing.  We, the regulars perhaps are the ones that need to change.  If someone is provoking trouble if we dont rise to it they will soon get bored and clear off.  The member in question (at least the one I think your on about) had a go at me a couple of months ago on the thread about the sadly departed (Leo, The Belgian).  I was very tempted to tell him to F Off but just ignored him.


----------



## Covey (Jun 14, 2013)

I spent 3 years as the moderator of a forum dealing with the Camino de Santiago.  For those who have never heard of the Camino (Spanish for walk) de Santiago, it is one of the few remaining walkable Catholic pilgrimage routes across Europe.

It originally started in Paris, down through France, over the Pyrenees and across the top of Spain to Santiago de Compostella.

Now, anything to do with religion can be very contentious, and we had members from all over the world. We had members of every religious persuasion, gender and sexual persuasion.  Although the Camino was a bedrock Catholic Pilgrimage, the majority walking it classified themselves as walking for non-religious or cultural reasons.

As Moderator, I had to tread a fine line (if anything I am a Methodist!!) between allowing members and guests to express their views, but at the same time ensuring that gratuitous offence was not caused to other members and that all members could feel comfortable being members.  Most members were seeking advice on planning their pilgrimage (most walked for 6-8 weeks with everything they needed in a pack on their back) ie they wanted help rather than contributing a rant.

I never had an issue with the discussions regarding blister treatment and what to do about bed bugs.  However, the "Why are you walking the Camino" part occasionally got overheated, but in 3 years I only had to ban 6 members.  We tried to ensure that questions were answered sensibly, even though each year a lot of the questions were repeats of the previous years.

The hardest part was allowing items I did not agree with, but which were a valid point of view on the subject.  All new members posts were moderated for the first 10 posts which took care of the majority of the trolls.

There was no subscription charge for using the Camino forum but I feel that if a charge is made, then subscribers have a greater right to expect sensible content, and a much higher level of moderator control to prevent some of the wilder rants which cause offence..


----------



## vwalan (Jun 14, 2013)

hi covey . thats an interesting thing to be on i didnt know there was a forum for the camino. i follow it almost every year . theres some great places along the way. ,san vicente de barquara . is my favourite . but lots of others are great. that area of spain is definately the best part of spain . anyway can you give us more clues . a link would be nice . 
i,m in john wesley country.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 14, 2013)

Covey said:


> (snip).  *All new members posts were moderated for the first 10 posts which took care of the majority of the trolls*.
> 
> There was no subscription charge for using the Camino forum but I feel that if a charge is made, then subscribers have a greater right to expect sensible content, and a much higher level of moderator control to prevent some of the wilder rants which cause offence..



There's a lot of work doing that tho' & for a determined repeat offender, who is deliberately targeting a forum, it would only be a nuisance to do 10 reasonable posts before being silly. But I guess there is no reason why an identified troll can't be put on moderation, possibly permanently. The delay in getting messages approved would make it pretty difficult to get one's rocks off - if that was one's delight.

An interesting idea.


----------



## Covey (Jun 15, 2013)

VWALAN.................  From one Cornishman to another!!  I was born and bred in Portscatho and educated in Truro.

Camino de Santiago de Compostela Pilgrimage Forum Spain

The current Moderator is called Huskynerd but in reality he is the most charming Methodist Minister in the USA.

I am off to the continent on 6th Aug and will drop down to the Pyrenees and follow the Camino Frances route from St Jean Pied du Port on the French side of the Pyrenees through Pamplona, Burgos, Leon and on to Santiago, and finally out to Finestra (Finesterre).  From Finesterre I plan on heading south to Porto and Lisbon and wintering somewhere in southern Portugal.  I walked from Lisbon to Santiago via Porto in 2011 which was great fun, but very very hot in August.

I have had quite enough of this years endless winter in the UK and like a lizard, need some sun on my back!!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 15, 2013)

hi covey i only got back end of april .off again in nov . 
have a good trip. might see you somewhere . never know . 
you could organise walks to gwennap pit . lots of history here in cornwall as you know . 
my family left cornwall to start the first deep coalmine  .up near durham . 
theres far more history and places to go than most think about . cheers alan .


----------

